# My latest studio session...3 pics (1 NSFW)



## NJMAN (Jul 6, 2007)

Here are a few from a studio session I did lately. The softness is on purpose.  We were going for a soft, silky, and slightly dark look.  Hopefully, I used the shadows effectively. C&C always welcome.  Thanks for looking!  

1.






2.





3.





Thanks for looking. 

NJ


----------



## Garbz (Jul 6, 2007)

These look a tad overprocessed for my tastes. I would have preferred softness via some kind of diffused glow or blur so that detail is still visible.

Nice work on the lighting in number 2 and 3. I would have hairlighted the first one enough so you could see where the head ends though.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 6, 2007)

Garbz said:


> These look a tad overprocessed for my tastes. I would have preferred softness via some kind of diffused glow or blur so that detail is still visible.
> 
> Nice work on the lighting in number 2 and 3. I would have hairlighted the first one enough so you could see where the head ends though.


 
Thanks Garbz.  I appreciate the comments.  

NJ


----------



## JIP (Jul 6, 2007)

I think #2 belongs on canvas.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 6, 2007)

JIP said:


> I think #2 belongs on canvas.


 
Is that good or bad?...;-)


----------



## Jeffm73 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice work, as usual.

I like them all, but the one thing that really stands out at me is the pose in number 2. I think it makes her nose look a little bigger than it probably is.

I find the hot spot on her chin to be a little distracting too.

Nice job overall though, and as long as the customers happy, that's what matters


----------



## John_05 (Jul 7, 2007)

i dont like commenting on pictures when i couldnt produce something even half as good,  but theres 2 things that stand out to me in the first picture that are making me wonder.

her eyes in that shot look a little light,  and her teeth look pink.  im not sure if it my monitor or not,  so i thought i would point it out.  

if it is just my monitor,  it may be time to get a new one.  if it isnt, then those are the only 2 things i would fix.  i like all 3 though.  the soft / silky look works IMO.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 7, 2007)

No, it isn't just your monitor, it was the very first and most immediate thing that I noticed about these pics when I came for a first glance early this morning, too. You must do something about her teeth and surrounding mouth area in 1. The teeth are decidedly pink.

Of these three the last is my favourite.
The second has too many hot spots on her skin.


----------



## JIP (Jul 7, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> Is that good or bad?...;-)


To me it is good.


----------



## heip (Jul 7, 2007)

Too soft for my taste but good work on the lighting, I like them.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey, thanks for all the replies guys!  



Jeffm73 said:


> Nice work, as usual.
> 
> I like them all, but the one thing that really stands out at me is the pose in number 2. I think it makes her nose look a little bigger than it probably is.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Jeff.  I agree, I'm still experimenting with studio lighting.  And yes, she was very happy with these.  She said she loved them.  So, thats a good thing. ;-)



John_05 said:


> i dont like commenting on pictures when i couldnt produce something even half as good, but theres 2 things that stand out to me in the first picture that are making me wonder.
> 
> her eyes in that shot look a little light, and her teeth look pink. im not sure if it my monitor or not, so i thought i would point it out.
> 
> if it is just my monitor, it may be time to get a new one. if it isnt, then those are the only 2 things i would fix. i like all 3 though. the soft / silky look works IMO.


 
Thanks for the critique John.   Pink teeth, hmm, I didnt see that, but thanks for pointing that out. Thanks for the kind words also. 



LaFoto said:


> No, it isn't just your monitor, it was the very first and most immediate thing that I noticed about these pics when I came for a first glance early this morning, too. You must do something about her teeth and surrounding mouth area in 1. The teeth are decidedly pink.
> 
> Of these three the last is my favourite.
> The second has too many hot spots on her skin.


 
Hi Corinna.  I agree about the hot spots.  Thanks for pointing that out.  Again, I'm still experimenting with studio lighting.  I value your feedback.



JIP said:


> To me it is good.


 
Thanks JIP!



heip said:


> Too soft for my taste but good work on the lighting, I like them.


 
Thank heip.  I was hoping the lighting worked somewhat.  I dont usually have my photos this soft.  But she liked them a lot.  I am definitely going to chalk it up for experience in this case.  Thanks for the nice words. 

NJ


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Jul 7, 2007)

She is very pretty. Lovely eyes! I like the processing on these. I do notice the pink teeth on my monitor too but my monitor is screwy.  I don't mind the hot spots in number 2 i think they add to the lighting.
and i love the pose in number three.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

JimmyJaceyMom said:


> She is very pretty. Lovely eyes! I like the processing on these. I do notice the pink teeth on my monitor too but my monitor is screwy. I don't mind the hot spots in number 2 i think they add to the lighting.
> and i love the pose in number three.


 
Thanks Kathi!  I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## JubbaKing (Jul 7, 2007)

Things I noticed:

1-
Good job short lighting her but her head tilt looks uncomfortable and her hair is quite messy/distracting. The key light is also too low. I think you dodged the eyes too much as well. Also, why do her teeth look pink? I think a hair light would have been a good idea to separate her from the background as well. 

2- Head tilt is nice. Hair is nice. Short lighting again--nice job. I think the fill light is too bright at the moment. The light is becoming more and more flat. The overexposed short side of her face and forehead might be making me think it's flatter than it is though.
 Her skin is overexposed (forehead especially and on the nose). With her being topless, her bright skin on the bottom left quadrant of the photo is bright and draws me away from the face. This is one reason why I think the fill light should be taken down--not only would it add more pattern to her face with the light but it would tone down this area.


#3- I've never done nudes but here's what I think. I don't mind the pose but her face should be turned to her left and the key light should be lighting her from the other side. Right now, by lighting it from the right side, you have this big huge soft source of light taking away contrast from her body. Had you moved it to the left and back bit (just like you were lighting her face normally) you would get beautiful pattern and shape to her face and the light would wrap around her backside like a gradient. Now her body would be shaped by the light and give it more life. You would have light-dark-light-dark-light-dark-etc. to give visual interest. This is called chiaroscuro. Here's an article I found to help you understand more of what I'm saying: http://www.glamour1.com/forums/view.php?pg=chiaroscuro


----------



## zendianah (Jul 7, 2007)

I always love your pictures. #1 her teeth look pink. May be my monitor. 

#2 Love the picture... Looks like a painting. Love your lighting on all 3 of them.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

JubbaKing said:


> Things I noticed:
> 
> 1-
> Good job short lighting her but her head tilt looks uncomfortable and her hair is quite messy/distracting. The key light is also too low. I think you dodged the eyes too much as well. Also, why do her teeth look pink? I think a hair light would have been a good idea to separate her from the background as well.
> ...


 
Thanks as always for the detailed critique and tips Jubba!  Very much appreciated.  



zendianah said:


> I always love your pictures. #1 her teeth look pink. May be my monitor.
> 
> #2 Love the picture... Looks like a painting. Love your lighting on all 3 of them.


 
Thanks zen.  Nice of you to stop by and comment!


----------



## stellar_gal (Jul 7, 2007)

Very good.  Great looking lady you have there too! I do love #3 the most.  I agree on the others on the pink teeth in #1.  On #2, the mouth has a pink color also-out beyond the lips I mean.  Sort of looks like she had a hot make-out session before it was taken... but that could be good, LOL!! Thanks for sharing NJ.


----------



## NJMAN (Jul 7, 2007)

stellar_gal said:


> Very good. Great looking lady you have there too! I do love #3 the most. I agree on the others on the pink teeth in #1. On #2, the mouth has a pink color also-out beyond the lips I mean. Sort of looks like she had a hot make-out session before it was taken... but that could be good, LOL!! Thanks for sharing NJ.


 
Geez...hot make out session?? uh, Im afraid not. LOL!  Anyway, thanks for the comments stellar_gal.  I appreciate it very much.


----------

